# DLNA et iPad



## Nicolarts (27 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Je commence marrer de laisser allumer mon iMac pour ouvrir un seul logiciel : Video Air pour mon iPad peut connecter de regarder les films...

Mais comment on fait regarder les vidéos *directement un disque réseau* qui gère DLNA sans utiliser un ordinateur mac ?

Merci


----------



## Rajindael (31 Juillet 2011)

pour ma part je fait ça avec mon iphone 4 et un NAS Synology DS110J avec la dernière MAJ (DSM 3.1).

j'ai configuré le NAS pour activer l'upnp et acheter Aiplayer et Media:Connect.
Mon NAS est trouvé automatiquement.

Maintenant niveau des apps, j'ai une préférence pour MediaConnect car en plus de permettre le streaming, tu peut aussi télécharger le contenu depuis le serveur upnp sur ton appareil pour le regarder hors-ligne. Cette app gère aussi Airplay donc tu peut streamer entre ton NAS, ton iPad et ton ATV2.
seul reproche, un peu plantogene et chez moi airplay ne fonctionne pas avec les vidéos stocker sur mon iphone (grâce a media connect), mais seulement en streaming. bon c'est pas si gênant mais une amélioration serait pas mal.

Airplayer est beaucoup plus stable et supporte en plus des formats vidéos autre que le H264 (pour ma part je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est vraiment puisque je n'ai que du .m4v) ainsi que Airplay.
par contre pas possible de dl le contenu du NAS sur l'iphone.

a toi de voir mtn.


----------



## Nicolarts (2 Août 2011)

Ok merci pour des informations...

Il y a un moyen de regarder les vidéos sans télécharger voie par le disque réseau ? 

Le mien, j'utilise LaCie Network Space 2.

Merci pour l'information


----------

